# Djici - ci sono



## Djici (27 Agosto 2012)

Ciao a tutti. 
Mi chiamo Jean-Claude e vengo dal Belgio.
Ho 30 anni e voglio gia scusarmi per il mio modo di scrivere l'italiano (che non e proprio perfetto).
Comunque cerchero di farmi capire al meglio.

Finisco con una frase dove non mi sbagliero di sicuro...

UN GRANDE FORZA MILAN ANCHE DAL BELGIO
(dove gli juventini sono in grande maggioranza ).

cosi la mia presentazione e quasi uguale a quella del 29/11/2005.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (27 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------

